# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  يــا روحــي ....!

## shams spring

*واستيقضت بعد مدة ...
 حاملة كل ما تبقى من مشاعر متراكمة بعدد السنين التي رحلت فيها مع روحك ...!
كانت أشبه بزمن بين نبضة ونبضة ... ومسافة بين قدم واخرى ...!

كانت بمثابة مخدر لا اكثر ...
تلك القوة التي ما اكتفيت أعلنها اغنية كلماتها من تألفي ولحنها من تمتمتي ...! 

مخدر دام مفعوله زمن ..!!

 زمن من النسيان المفتعل الاصم الكاذب ... توقف مفعولة في أخر مرحلة من مراحل التحدي ... 

في الرمق الاخير قبل اعلان النتيجة ... 

قبل القرار ...!

استميحك عذرا ان لم احقق المستحيل المرتجى ... ولم ادخل تحدي القدر ... ولم اضحي لشيء مجهول ...
~.~.~.~يا روحي ...~.~.~
أستميحك عذرا ... فلست بروح تهوى الفشل ...ولست بروح تعانق الهزيمة ولا خيبات الامل ...!
فلا تلوميني ...
كم خالفتها وخالفتها كي ترحل ... أو تموت ... لكنها تنمو وتنمو وتنمو .....!!! 
.
.
 مشاعري خذي قسطا من الراحة فأنا متعبة الآن ....!

بقلمي 
الاثنين 25-6-2012م 












*

----------


## دموع الغصون

في غيبوبة الروح و غفوة الجسد و أنين الذكريات وتصارح الاحداث أجد روحكِ تزهر من جديد بحروف نديه 
راق لي كثيراً سيل حروفكِ هنا 
لكِ ولروحكِ أرق التحايا و أعطرها

----------


## shams spring

> في غيبوبة الروح و غفوة الجسد و أنين الذكريات وتصارح الاحداث أجد روحكِ تزهر من جديد بحروف نديه 
> راق لي كثيراً سيل حروفكِ هنا 
> لكِ ولروحكِ أرق التحايا و أعطرها


*
وراق لي وجودك بين كلماتي اكثر واكثر 
~.~دموع ~.~ اشكرك على هذا المرور الانيق ... ولروحك اعذب واطيب تحية*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*روحكـ يأثر بها مصدر آآخر يستمد نوره من اسمكـ ،،

رائعه حروفكـ لكن عليكـِ ان تحرري روحكـ من قيودها  ،،*

----------


## shams spring

> *روحكـ يأثر بها مصدر آآخر يستمد نوره من اسمكـ ،،
> 
> رائعه حروفكـ لكن عليكـِ ان تحرري روحكـ من قيودها  ،،*


*
أشكرك صديقة على هذا المرور الانيق ... واتمنى ان تتحر روحي من تلك القيود ... لنتركها للزمن ...!

لروحك السلام ....*

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

كلمات جميلة واحساس جميل يسلموا كثير

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

استميحك عذرا ان لم احقق المستحيل المرتجى ... ولم ادخل تحدي القدر ... ولم اضحي لشيء مجهول ...


كلمات جميلة يسلموا كثير

----------


## shams spring

> استميحك عذرا ان لم احقق المستحيل المرتجى ... ولم ادخل تحدي القدر ... ولم اضحي لشيء مجهول ...
> 
> 
> كلمات جميلة يسلموا كثير


*
أشكر حضورك*

----------


## max max

لست بروح تهوى الفشل       ولست بروح تعانق الهزيمة
كلمات حلوه و مبدعه  :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):

----------


## ميرمادا27

يا لله ليش بدك تنتحر ياروحي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا مو عارفه كيف ومن وين تحط صور ب رد او المشاركه ممكن تقلي وشكرا"الك واتشرف بصداقتك

----------


## shams spring

*واستيقضت بعد مدة ...
 حاملة كل ما تبقى من مشاعر متراكمة بعدد السنين التي رحلت فيها مع روحك ...!
كانت أشبه بزمن بين نبضة ونبضة ... ومسافة بين قدم واخرى ...!

كانت بمثابة مخدر لا اكثر ...
تلك القوة التي ما اكتفيت أعلنها اغنية كلماتها من تألفي ولحنها من تمتمتي ...! 

مخدر دام مفعوله زمن ..!!

 زمن من النسيان المفتعل الاصم الكاذب ... توقف مفعولة في أخر مرحلة من مراحل التحدي ... 

في الرمق الاخير قبل اعلان النتيجة ... 

قبل القرار ...!

استميحك عذرا ان لم احقق المستحيل المرتجى ... ولم ادخل تحدي القدر ... ولم اضحي لشيء مجهول ...
~.~.~.~يا روحي ...~.~.~
أستميحك عذرا ... فلست بروح تهوى الفشل ...ولست بروح تعانق الهزيمة ولا خيبات الامل ...!
فلا تلوميني ...
كم خالفتها وخالفتها كي ترحل ... أو تموت ... لكنها تنمو وتنمو وتنمو .....!!! 
.
.
 مشاعري خذي قسطا من الراحة فأنا متعبة الآن ....!

بقلمي 
الاثنين 25-6-2012م 












*

----------


## دموع الغصون

في غيبوبة الروح و غفوة الجسد و أنين الذكريات وتصارح الاحداث أجد روحكِ تزهر من جديد بحروف نديه 
راق لي كثيراً سيل حروفكِ هنا 
لكِ ولروحكِ أرق التحايا و أعطرها

----------


## shams spring

> في غيبوبة الروح و غفوة الجسد و أنين الذكريات وتصارح الاحداث أجد روحكِ تزهر من جديد بحروف نديه 
> راق لي كثيراً سيل حروفكِ هنا 
> لكِ ولروحكِ أرق التحايا و أعطرها


*
وراق لي وجودك بين كلماتي اكثر واكثر 
~.~دموع ~.~ اشكرك على هذا المرور الانيق ... ولروحك اعذب واطيب تحية*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*روحكـ يأثر بها مصدر آآخر يستمد نوره من اسمكـ ،،

رائعه حروفكـ لكن عليكـِ ان تحرري روحكـ من قيودها  ،،*

----------


## shams spring

> *روحكـ يأثر بها مصدر آآخر يستمد نوره من اسمكـ ،،
> 
> رائعه حروفكـ لكن عليكـِ ان تحرري روحكـ من قيودها  ،،*


*
أشكرك صديقة على هذا المرور الانيق ... واتمنى ان تتحر روحي من تلك القيود ... لنتركها للزمن ...!

لروحك السلام ....*

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

كلمات جميلة واحساس جميل يسلموا كثير

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

استميحك عذرا ان لم احقق المستحيل المرتجى ... ولم ادخل تحدي القدر ... ولم اضحي لشيء مجهول ...


كلمات جميلة يسلموا كثير

----------


## shams spring

> استميحك عذرا ان لم احقق المستحيل المرتجى ... ولم ادخل تحدي القدر ... ولم اضحي لشيء مجهول ...
> 
> 
> كلمات جميلة يسلموا كثير


*
أشكر حضورك*

----------


## max max

لست بروح تهوى الفشل       ولست بروح تعانق الهزيمة
كلمات حلوه و مبدعه  :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):

----------


## ميرمادا27

يا لله ليش بدك تنتحر ياروحي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا مو عارفه كيف ومن وين تحط صور ب رد او المشاركه ممكن تقلي وشكرا"الك واتشرف بصداقتك

----------

